
Ex-Googler Launches Search Engine Community, Topicle - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ex-googler_launches_search_engine_community.php
======
hobbs
Ouch! The latest example in a recent spate of bad names.

~~~
zach
I don't know what you're talking about. It's a simple combination of the words
"topic" and "testicle."

~~~
hobbs
I would have gone with topigina. It has a nice cadence to it.

